# Used Cruze Automatic:- What year, model should I buy??



## CruzzieQ (Dec 26, 2014)

*Hello, wishing everyone a happy, healthy New Year!
I am thinking about getting an automatic Cruze( used). I don't know alot about the Cruzes.
Are the turbo motors trouble free, are the Cruzes generally trouble free?
What's the best Model and motor to look for??

Thanks, all input is appreciated*


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Starting in 2013, the LTZ (and as a option in lower models) have a backup camera and a nice color touch screen.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Here's a starting point.

Chevrolet Cruze Problems | CarComplaints.com


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Most Cars are Trouble free upon purchase. Happy New Year to you!


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

If you're going with any cruze go 2013+ to avoid early problems. Their automatic (not including diesel) transmissions can be problematic. Although must people are satisfied with them


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

2011 and a handful of 2013 seem to be the years with troublesome automatic transmissions - clunky shifting and poor MPG in 2011; clutch pack problems in 2013s. 

A used 2014 would be the best one to buy; if you can extensively test drive a 2013 and try to be keenly aware of any jerking or weird transmission behavior at a stop, that would probably be the next best year and would save you the hassle of trying to have the transmission fixed by a dealer. 

The turbo engine is the one to buy, but there are two common problems with it - water pumps and PCV valves. Both are covered under the 100,000 miles powertrain warranty and will be replaced with a redesigned part. 

Get a Cruze nice and warmed up and crank the heater full blast to make sure that it doesn't smell like coolant on the inside of the car - this seems to be an issue that few dealers seem competent enough to address. Check the coolant level under the hood as well - there are lots of these things with a leaking water pump. 

All of these issues will be covered by a warranty or extended warranty on the faulty parts (in most cases, GM extended the warranty to 150,000 miles after realizing there are a few common complaints), but it would be better to buy a car that is just fine off the lot. 

All in all, don't let these things scare you away - forums see a lot of problems with any make and model of car, but it's good to know the common stuff to look out for. A lot of us love our cars and are very happy with them. 

Good luck in your search!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You can avoid the HVAC (cabin heat odors) by going with a 2014 model year. Pick an LT, ECO, or LTZ for gas or the CDT for diesel. For raw fuel economy go with the CDT. Since you specified automatic I'm leaving out the ECO MT for fuel economy.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I am NOT trying to gum up the works here but my 2012 Eco 6m has been relatively trouble free. I have had a few issues but nothing major and everything covered and repaired under warranty. At 55,000 miles a coil pack, at 88,000 miles had my water pump replaced, and at 93000 miles the PCV valve failed so they installed a new cam cover. I have had no steering issues, HVAC issues, electrical system issues, and so on and so forth.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

If buying used I would look for a 2LT or LTZ since you will be getting more standard options & a better overall car. Compared to a 1LT new they are 3-6K more money, but within 1-2K used.


----------



## dirt dauber (Dec 24, 2014)

I just bought my cruze on 12/18/2014
I bought it from a chevy dealer,and igot the 5 year/100,000 mile warranty with it.
mine is a 2012 model year with 24,000 mile on it.


----------



## mseib80 (Mar 1, 2021)

NYCruze2012 said:


> I am NOT trying to gum up the works here but my 2012 Eco 6m has been relatively trouble free. I have had a few issues but nothing major and everything covered and repaired under warranty. At 55,000 miles a coil pack, at 88,000 miles had my water pump replaced, and at 93000 miles the PCV valve failed so they installed a new cam cover. I have had no steering issues, HVAC issues, electrical system issues, and so on and so forth.


This is very helpful cause the Cruze my husband is wanting to get for himself is a 2012 with 112,000 miles on it


----------

